# Guess The Take Aways



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

this is a briliant example of the Great gatsby
captopnians guess the Takeaways


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

Farmstall


----------



## fred1sa (18/12/13)

Big and messy. Farmstall perhaps?


----------



## ET (18/12/13)

ah ok so a gatsby is a chiproll with extras. great now i'm hungry again


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

my guess would also be Farmstall

no other take aways packs the way they do


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

I chowed there once. And only once


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

the art of buying there is to always buy the smallest option.

so lets say you and a buddy decide to buy food, then u buy a lekker chiproll and then an extra roll.

so with all the toppings of the one u can make another decent one.

you can do the same with the gatsbys


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

Yip farm stall 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

I so have liss for one of those right now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

I'm not from CPT, but once upon a time I spent quite a lot of time there.

The pic looks like a half-eaten Butlers pizza gone wrong 

LOL


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/12/13)

Hmmmm Farmstall I work around the corner from them.......... Looks like I'm having lunch there tomorrow


----------



## Melinda (18/12/13)

never been there, so had no idea what it was, what all is on that?


----------



## Tom (18/12/13)

Melinda said:


> never been there, so had no idea what it was, what all is on that?


 looks like all the leftovers of the day


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/13)

Melinda said:


> never been there, so had no idea what it was, what all is on that?


It looks like a full house masala steak gatsby

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

Yip full house .. steak egg vieanna and polony lol basicly everything they have in the shop on one gatsby roll

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

